# Cooper vs. BF Goodrich



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm looking into shoeing my car with either Cooper Cobra Radial G/T's or BFG Radial T/A's. Anyone have a good feel of which is the better tire? I'm looking for grip on concrete more than anything else. Noise is a factor but not top priority. Wet traction would be a bonus, but not a deal breaker. 

Anyway, thoughts and comments would be a huge help.

Oh and I would go for Firestone Indy 500's but they don't make them in the size I want.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

check out tire racks extreme performance tire challenge.they test the top 5-6 tires against eachother in all conditions.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The gold standard has always been BFG's. I would say at least 75% of the people out there run them on their muscle cars. That was the tire to have "back in the day". Plenty of traction in wet conditions, not that they see very much unless you get caught out in a rain storm. As far as noise, they seem to be quiet, but it's hard to tell since my exhaust would drown out any tire noise!

A little info on Coopers.
COOPER*COBRA RADIAL G/T

In '06 they had a recall on the Coopers.
COOPER COOPER COBRA RADIAL G/T Recall - Recall ID 60751

Guess it comes down to personal preference......


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

I am running BF Goodrich Radial T/A. I like the look. I don't consider wet traction TOO much, mainly because my goat is allergic to precipitation, so I'm fairly conservative as to when I take it out. 

IMNTBHO, the Radial T/A's carry the look that their fore-runners did.


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

i have the bfg's they are a hole lot better grip then the indy 500's never ran the Cooper but am thinking about it on my next set cuz thay make a 295/60/r15 or mabe it is a 295/55 i forget but anyways it is bigger then the 275/60's


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> The gold standard has always been BFG's. I would say at least 75% of the people out there run them on their muscle cars. That was the tire to have "back in the day". Plenty of traction in wet conditions, not that they see very much unless you get caught out in a rain storm. As far as noise, they seem to be quiet, but it's hard to tell since my exhaust would drown out any tire noise!
> Guess it comes down to personal preference......


:agree

I love the look of BFG Radial TAs on my Goat....:cool

Rick


----------

